# Is Buddhism incompatible with IVF?



## MarkyB

Hi everyone.

It's just a thought, but my approach when it started to look like I was one half of an infertail couple was to accept it and to be happy with what we had - eachother, our health etc.  Left to me I'm not sure we would have started treatment!  My DW, however, does not share my belief system and away we went.

I'm just interested to know whether being Buddhist tends to stop people from getting treatment, or if there are any Buddhists out there that feel they have strayed off the path by craving children.

It was sometimes hard for us as my DW mistook acceptance as not caring, for example.

Love to hear from anyone.


----------



## Bearfriend

Hi Cheerym,

I'm not a buddhist but have buddhist persuasions and thats an interesting question.  I'm guessing that pursuing IVF would not so much be the issue as your potential attachment to the outcome of IVF.  What do you think?

Best sishes,
Bearfriend x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Here is a magazine article that you might find helpful, it covers Buddhism thoughts on various woman's health issues - including IVF

http://www.ranzcog.edu.au/publications/o-g_pdfs/O&G-Winter-2008/Buddhism-Yasmin-Jayasinghe.pdf

/links


----------



## Guest

I am not a Buddhist but my DH has Buddhist persuations so I asked him your question. He explained to me that the Budha put much emphasis on family values and would advocate having a family. 
Also that the demand not to crave is specifically for monks and not for lay people. For example, craving is experienced by every couple becuase they make love and this inevitably is the result of craving, so if you were to stop craving altogether you could not have this path together with following the path of marriage.
Lay people are requested to show loving kindness to each other, and as my DH told me your showing loving kindness towards your DW would be to acknowledge her desire to have a child, help her in the tx you would choose together and support each other on the way.
We both wish you all the best.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there I'm a engaged Buddhist this is where I follow  practise of the Buddha and I agree with rivka DH with family values as I am not a monk so I do not see anything wrong with it but having a negative result does affect mindfulness but I do meditate a lot to help me though.

Kitten


----------



## nilu

Hi Cheerym,
I am a buddhist and recently had icsi at guys. No I dont think there is anything against ivf in buddhism. my whole family are practising buddhists and back in sri lanka, buddhism plays a big role in family life. basically once you are pregnant, after 3 months you go into the temple and they have a special chanting for pregnant mothers called angulimala parittha or chanting. Also once the baby is born the first place where we take the child is the temple. Buddha himself had a son called rahula.


----------



## pixielou

Hi, I practise Buddhism and I would say that from my point of view and from the Buddhism that I practise life is all about happiness and achieving what makes you happy. Sometimes there are challenges that come our way but through practise we can change things and create our happiness. You are doing IVF for a baby and a baby will give you happiness so don't feel bad that you aren't grateful with what you have it's just that you want to enhance your lives!

Nam Myoho Renge Kyo

xxx


----------

